# como reparar u variador de velocidad



## angelo23 (Jul 24, 2012)

quisiera saber q*UE* equipos necesito para reparar variadores de velocidad. bueno tengo idea de q*UE* utilizar pero quisiera q*UE* me den una ayuda en lo q*UE* respecta como desoldar los componentes de potencia con q*UE* equipo se hace.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 24, 2012)

Bienvenido al Foro !

Si no sabés como desoldar componentes de potencia ya empezaste mal , son aparatos por demás de complejos.

Te aconsejaría que lo mandes a reparar por personal especializado.

Saludos !


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Jul 24, 2012)

Amigo estoy de acuerdo con Dosmetros, si tuvieras conocimientos no harias esa pregunta con todo respeto.
Los variadores de velocidad son equipos complejos y/o delicados ademas se deben tomar precauciones, ya que en su interior, algunas etapas se encuentran con tensiones peligrosas, aun desconectado el equipo.


----------



## Scooter (Jul 24, 2012)

Aunque pueda no parecerlo la reparación es lo mas complejo de todo. En unas pocas ocasiones la avería será evidente porque una pieza esté visiblemente deteriorada, pero no es lo habitual.
Para reparar hace falta entender el circuito, saber que es lo que debería de hacer, saber que es lo que hace y a partir de ahí tratar de deducir que provoca la avería.


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 24, 2012)

Confirmo lo que ya comentaron y agrego:

Los variadores de frecuencia trabajan con corrientes y tensiones bastante altas, que si no tienes experiencia te pueden "Volar la cabeza"


----------



## Luis Eduardo Sánchez (Jul 25, 2012)

Angelo en mi trabajo reparo a diario variadores de frecuencia en baja y media tensión desde los mas pequeños hasta los más grandes que te puedas imaginar, y te cuento que desoldar un modulo de potencia (que en algunos casos puede tener tanto el puente rectificador como el modulo inversor en un solo módulo), es muy dificil al punto que se requiere de un equipo de extraccion de soldadura que genere una presión de vacio constante y una temperatura para fundir la soldadura por encima de los 400°C, ya que si no se desolda con estas recomendaciones cuando se trata de quitar el modulo algunos pines de este no se han desoldado y se rompen los puntos de conexion intermedios que se se encuentran en el circuito impreso, que hoy en día son el comun denominador  en los variadores por la tecnologia multicapas que se utiliza en el impreso para disminuir el tamaño.

Además que cuando se revienta el modulo inversor la mayoria de las veces se daña la etapa de disparos y  por el reducido tamaño que se maneja hoy en dia son de montaje superficial.

Los equipos que se usan para este tipo de trabajos son como los que se muestran en este link:

http://www.paceworldwide.com/products/soldering-stations

http://www.paceworldwide.com/products/desoldering-stations

http://www.paceworldwide.com/products/handpieces

http://www.paceworldwide.com/products/tips-and-nozzles

Saludos


----------

